

One group controls 51 percent of Bitcoin mining, threatening security sanctity - yconst
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2364000/bitcoin-price-dips-as-backers-fear-mining-monopoly.html

======
xherberta
This is more interesting: [http://hackingdistributed.com/2014/06/16/how-a-
mining-monopo...](http://hackingdistributed.com/2014/06/16/how-a-mining-
monopoly-can-attack-bitcoin)

